
EU-Commissioned Study Proposes European Firewall [pdf] - lftherios
https://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/STUD/2020/648784/IPOL_STU(2020)648784_EN.pdf
======
blopeur
Just pointing out that this is not the EU opinion, all the authors work for
[https://www.futurecandy.com/](https://www.futurecandy.com/)

> AUTHORS

> Nick SOHNEMANN, Future Candy

> Lasse Michael UFFRECHT, Future Candy

> Marie Constanze HARTKOPF, Future Candy

> Jette Paulina KRUSE, Future Candy

> Lena Marie de NOELLEN, Future Candy

Also WTF the EU is thinking to task what looks like a "house of lies"
consulting agency for a Study Digital services

look at this presentation they did for EU .. I was expecting a Better of Ted
jaberwooky at any moment in the slide deck .. ->
[https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/196436/IMCO%20KEYNOTE...](https://www.europarl.europa.eu/cmsdata/196436/IMCO%20KEYNOTE%20FUTURE%20CANDY%20-%20Future%20of%20Digital%20Service%20-%20EU%20Parliament%20Feb%202020%20-%20Nick%20Sohnemann.pdf)

~~~
wrnr
Innovation management, an ISO standard is in the work[1], this will help
smooth out any irregularities in the consulting industry, by standardising how
to innovate, leading to improved ideation of the future.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_TC_279](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_TC_279)

------
dgellow
Relevant section:

> 5.1. European Cloud / European Internet

The EU should include an action plan for a digital cloud – a European Internet
– in the DSA. This European Cloud would foster a European digital ecosystem
based on data and innovation. It would drive competition and set standards.
Foreign web services could become part of such a digital ecosystem but must
adhere to the rules and standards of the EU – such as democratic values, data
protection, data accessibility, transparency and user friendliness.

> Technologically, it would require a top-level infrastructure, high-speed 5G
> or a 6G data network and a firewall. Setting up such a network would promote
> many European companies and therefore boost business and drive innovation.

> Like the Chinese firewall, this European internet would block off services
> that condone or support unlawful conduct from third party countries.

~~~
SiempreViernes
It's a cloud _and_ an internet? Uh, I think a better title for this should be
"European Parliament fleeced by 'innovation agency'" or "European Parliament
wastes money on private consultants" (depending on your basic stance on
government)

I think the guys and gals at FUTURE CANDY, the agency that made the study,
should be really proud of the combination "standards of the EU – such as
democratic values, data protection, data accessibility, transparency and user
friendliness" and "Like the Chinese firewall, this European internet would
block off services". Hard to see that as anything but just outright trolling.

------
ginko
This study was mainly written by this Hamburg-based company:
[https://www.futurecandy.com/en/company/](https://www.futurecandy.com/en/company/)

------
heinrichhartman
Controversial take:

Freedom is not the same thing as anarchy. Freedom comes from Constitution and
some form of state that enforces laws, and protects it's citizens.
(Paraphrasing Lessig's CODE 2.0 [http://www.codev2.cc/](http://www.codev2.cc/)
from 1999!)

Is it possible, that in order to gain freedom the internet has to become
_more_ regulated not less?

If this is the case, how can we do this?

There are no international bodies that have been successful at regulating the
internet as a whole. So far regulation of the internet has effectively come
from large governments like the US/EU which are limited in scope and had great
trouble being effectively enforced.

Given that there are no global institutions, that can effectively enforce
internet regulation: Is there any way around some form of segregation of the
internet along national borders (EU/US/CN/..), that allows the states to
enforce their rules within their part of the internet, and keep out bad actors
from elsewhere?

------
lftherios
wondering what's more disappointing here 1. the quality of discourse in that
study 2. the way the EU allocates money on "innovation studies" or 3. their
actual recommendations...

------
corty
They are not even shy to compare their plans to China's great firewall. Goes
to show that free speech and democracy has never been and continues not to be
a European strong point.

~~~
dgellow
It’s not a proposition from the EU. The EU requested a study, the study group
suggested that proposition.

Now the question is: what does the EU do with that proposal?

If they say “fuck yeah, let’s act on that fine suggestion of a European Great
Firewall” then I would agree with you, but that’s not the situation.

~~~
corty
Such studies are usually intended to give external legitimacy to pre-decided
internal plans. So someone had them draw up the study, telling them what the
conclusion should be.

~~~
vertex-four
There's also the opposite effect - that organisations pretending to be
legitimate create "studies" to shift the Overton window a bit. In practice,
most of these things go into the circular file anyway. If you go searching on
pretty much any topic, there's pretty much all the possible opinions in the
form of "studies" for the EC.

~~~
ginko
Keep in mind this study was commissioned by a work group of the European
Parliament, not the EC.

------
ben_w
> The way pores are scattered around the face does not change over time (from
> adolescence) and cannot actively be changed. Even if the face is partially
> covered, theseadvanced technologies are still able to recognise the pores in
> the part of the face that is not covered.

This is news to me. Does anyone here know how well that works? It seems to be
referring to a product by Identix, but I can’t open their website because
their HTTPS certificate isn’t valid.

------
coldcode
China's firewall works because it's a single country with an authoritarian
government. The EU is more likely a big dysfunctional family. They might want
the same thing in the EU, but good luck getting anyone to agree on what it
does, much less implement it without leakage.

------
s9w
AUTHORS

Nick SOHNEMANN, Future Candy

Lasse Michael UFFRECHT, Future Candy

Marie Constanze HARTKOPF, Future Candy

Jette Paulina KRUSE, Future Candy

Lena Marie de NOELLEN, Future Candy

Sweet gig for Future Candy

~~~
ben_w
Their addresses explain why it spoke of buying “gas” when I’d have expected
“petrol”. (When talking about fuels in en-gb, “gas” means methane, not
gasoline as it does in en-us).

------
101404
Ursula von der Layen's nickname is "Zensursula" (Zensur == censorship) for a
reason.

